# (Recipes) Mixed drinks to die for



## geocad (May 10, 2007)

Although my intensions for drinking are not to get drunk it just happens to end that way from time to time. Now and then I really like good beer and/or red wine but on occation I like a good 'foo foo' or the other so called 'girly' drink. My new favorite is called a "SUNNY-BOY" (very similar to the Tequila Sunrise but slightly modified and stronger).

SUNNY-BOY - double shot Tequila, orange juice, banana liqueur, and a splash of strawberry liqueur or daiquiri mix (blended with or without whip cream on top). Try it, you'll like it. I think it's new because not too many places (here in AZ) have heard about it.

What are other good foo foo drinks worthy of mentioning? Please list the recipe too if you know how it's prepared.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 10, 2007)

An "Electric" anything.:ultracool 
Sean


----------



## tellner (May 10, 2007)

Picon Punch (the classic Basque cocktail)

Fill a highball glass with ice.
1 tsp grenadine syrup
2 1/2 oz Amer Picon® orange bitters
fill with soda water
1 oz brandy

Exquisite


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 10, 2007)

tellner said:


> Picon Punch (the classic Basque cocktail)
> 
> Fill a highball glass with ice.
> 1 tsp grenadine syrup
> ...


Are you of Basque descent? I read Shibumi. LOL


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2007)

Snake bite

Dash of roses Lime juice and Yukon Jack


----------



## mrhnau (May 10, 2007)

Make iced tea. Insert copious amounts of sugar. Mix well. Insert ice cubes and straw. Enjoy!

*salivates*


----------



## Carol (May 10, 2007)

The official drink of Salem, Mass.


"Wharf Rat" 

1 1/2 oz light puerto rican rum 
3/4 oz apricot brandy 
4 oz orange juice 
3 oz sour mix 
1/2 oz grenadine  

Blend and pour over ice in a snifter 
Float 1/2 oz Goslings 151 rum 
Garnish with lime wheel 
drink with a straw.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> Make iced tea. Insert copious amounts of sugar. Mix well. Insert ice cubes and straw. Enjoy!
> 
> *salivates*


 
Actually more my speed these days (actaully the last 15 years or so), just without the sugar. Speaking of tea, I'm off to make some. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## tellner (May 10, 2007)

There's always the Padded Attacker (invented after a Women's Self Defense class)...

Red Gatorade, Arrak, and Absinthe :barf:

More seriously, the people who brought you good Absinthe, as well as other really cool things like Un Sapin, Pointiane, Liqueur Perique (yes, it really is flavored with tobacco, no it won't kill you, and yes Tim Breaux is a genius chemist for doing both of those things at the same time) and really good cherries in kirsch have a new one. They've found a source for Creme de Violette. Does anyone know any of the old drink recipes which use it?


----------



## geocad (May 10, 2007)

Okay, not quite a foo foo drink but definately worthy of mentioning. The Liquid Cocaine (shot) contains equal parts:

Gold Schlogger (sp?), Rumple Mints, Jaggermister (sp?) and then float 151 on top. When made correctly the drink is actually closer to 2-3 shots rolled into one drink meant to go down fast.


----------



## Tames D (May 10, 2007)

Are you taking notes Jade Tigress??


----------



## tellner (May 10, 2007)

Carol, since you mention the Wharf Rat I feel it's only fair to warn you that Tiel wrote a story by the same name. It's loosely based on a scene from _The Wind in the Willows_. Don't thank me yet. Read it first...


----------



## jdinca (May 11, 2007)

Usually, I'm a purist. My hard alcohol choices are Single Malt neat, or cognac/armagnac. On occasion, I love a greyhound. It's gotta be with fresh squeezed grapefruit juice and decent vodka though. I'm also a snob.:drinkbeer


----------



## Bigshadow (May 11, 2007)

Oh, I guess it would have to be a Classic Cuban Mojito.



> *Glass:  Highball
> Garnish:  Mint
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## geocad (May 11, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Oh, I guess it would have to be a Classic Cuban Mojito.


 
Sonny from Miami Vice movie ordered this drink.  Thanks for the recipe.  It sounds refreshing.


----------



## geocad (May 11, 2007)

While bartending during my college years I once burned my good friend with a Flaming Dr. Pepper. He twitched just before dropping the shot into the beer and spilled his shot on his arm. His arm caught on fire and he spilled the beer freaking out.

Flaming Dr. Pepper-
3/4 shot of Amaretto
top shot off with 151 rum
4/5 pint of beer (Bud or any other light beer works well)

Pour beer and set aside. Pour Amaretto and then float 151 on top. Light shot and drop into beer. Drink fast because the combination causes the beer to fiz and overflow. Tastes like a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 11, 2007)

geocad said:


> Sonny from Miami Vice movie ordered this drink.  Thanks for the recipe.  It sounds refreshing.



One important point that doesn't really jump out in the link I posted, but it is stated.   *Be sure to use Key Limes* or I think they may also be called Mexican limes.  They are very tart and the flavor will be much better.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 11, 2007)

Hot White Russian.

Glass full of ice.
2. oz. vodka
2 oz. coffee liquer
fill rest with milk
sprinkle cayenne pepper over top.

Hmmm. That give me an idea.


----------



## jdinca (May 11, 2007)

Forgot the mixed drinks to end all mixed drinks, the Irish Coffee.

1 jigger good Irish whisky. I find Bushmills Black Label to be perfect.

Sugar to taste, usually 1-2 teaspoons

Strong black coffee to fill the glass 1/2" below the rim

Fresh whipped cream on top

This is a perfectly balanced drink that covers all four of the major food groups: Sugar, fat, alcohol and caffeine.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 11, 2007)

The worlds driest Martini.  Hold the shaker next to the phone and call your best friend in Finland to wave the dry vermouth over the reciever.


----------



## Obliquity (May 11, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Oh, I guess it would have to be a Classic Cuban Mojito.


 

Lacking authentic Cuban Rum, I use equal parts Cruzan Light Estate Rum and Mt. Gay Eclipse. Although the Eclipse is not clear, it reeeaaally tastes good.

Mojitos have become one of "the popular" drinks lately, but I have had some really poorly made ones out on the town. A well made one on a beautiful sunny day is hard to beat. (With cigar, if so inclined. )


----------



## Bigshadow (May 12, 2007)

Obliquity said:


> Mojitos have become one of "the popular" drinks lately, but I have had some really poorly made ones out on the town. A well made one on a beautiful sunny day is hard to beat. (With cigar, if so inclined. )



I certainly agree!  I always have a few in my humidor for such occasions.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 12, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Forgot the mixed drinks to end all mixed drinks, the Irish Coffee.
> 
> 1 jigger good Irish whisky. I find Bushmills Black Label to be perfect.
> 
> ...



Dang, if it weren't for it being 0540, I might would make that one now.    (Sitting here staring at my full coffee mug)  :fanboy:


----------



## JasonASmith (May 12, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Forgot the mixed drinks to end all mixed drinks, the Irish Coffee.
> 
> 1 jigger good Irish whisky. I find Bushmills Black Label to be perfect.
> 
> ...


Ahh,,The drink of the Gods...
However, I usually substitute a shot of Bailey's for the whipped cream..


----------



## JasonASmith (May 12, 2007)

Welcome to my world of pain:
*Red Death*
Combine the following:
1 Part Vodka
1 Part Southern Comfort
1 Part Amaretto
1 Part Sloe Gin
1 Part Triple Sec
1 Part Lime Juice or Sour Mix
Orange Juice to taste Shake well, chill, and enjoy.


----------



## fireman00 (May 12, 2007)

The perfect T&T: 


fill a 10 oz glass with ice cubes and pour over the ice:
2 oz. *Tanqueray* gin
6 oz. Tonic (Schwepp's)
1 lime wedge
OR

The perfect martini

1 1/4 oz. *Tanqueray* gin
1 olive
Spritz of dry vermouth
shake the gin with ice, add the olive and spritz with vermouth. I like it dirty so add a splash of olive juice and make it 3 olives.  And it HAS to be ICE COLD!


----------



## Drac (May 12, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> The worlds driest Martini. Hold the shaker next to the phone and call your best friend in Finland to wave the dry vermouth over the reciever.


 
I line from a play I did used a similar line..Except the person set the shaker down and walked across the room and whispered  "Dry Vermouth"


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 13, 2007)

fireman00 said:


> The perfect T&T:
> 
> 
> fill a 10 oz glass with ice cubes and pour over the ice:
> ...


Have you tried a martini with the Tanqueray 10 yet?


----------



## fireman00 (May 13, 2007)

I'm waiting to finish my 3rd degree test (May 31st) and school (June 9th)  THEN I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 13, 2007)

fireman00 said:


> I'm waiting to finish my 3rd degree test (May 31st) and school (June 9th)  THEN I'm going to give it a shot.


Good luck on both, just don't bother to make a T&T with it, it would be a waste!


----------

